# المطالعة



## abdulwahid

Hello

In Saudiarabia there is a subject in high school called المطالعة 

Do you know what it is?


----------



## abdalhamid

المطالعة = reading


----------



## abdulwahid

Is reading really a subject? I mean children learn how to read, but what kind of reading can it be in high school?


----------



## akhooha

I think you can also translate it as "research"


----------



## إسكندراني

abdulwahid said:


> Is reading really a subject? I mean children  learn how to read, but what kind of reading can it be in high  school?


Yes. Though it seems odd in secondary education, it may be a library session.



akhooha said:


> I think you can also translate it as "research"


مطالعة can never mean research.


----------



## abdulwahid

According to this http://www.almaany.com/home.php?language=arabic&word=مطالعة&lang_name=English&type_word=2&dspl=0 mutalaa can mean research, but I don't think it fits here. Generally the word بحث is used for research. 

I think I go with "reading" since it's kind of vague, unless someone comes up with something better.

Thank you all for your input!


----------



## abdulwahid

By the way. Is مطالعة ذاتية self studies (the study of something by oneself without direct supervision or attendance in a class.), if yes, is it possible that مطالعة is studies, or even self studies (with the omission of ذاتية)


----------



## Arabic Guru

تكون عناوين الكتب لمناهج اللغة العربية في المرحلة الدنيا أو الأساسية مسماة " لغتنا الجميلة" أو "لغتى" لأن الطالب في هذه المرحلة يتعلم شكل الحروف وبعض الكلمات ... إلخ
في مرحلة أعلى يسمونها " المطالعة والنصوص" لأن الطالب في هذه الفترة يتعلم قراءة النصوص الأدبية وتحليلها كالشعر والنثر، ونصوص من القرآن الكريم والأحاديث الشريفة  
والاستيعاب والتحليل والمناقشة والعصف الذهني من سمات هذه المرحلة


----------



## akhooha

> ...is it possible that مطالعة is studies?...


That's certainly possible. I don't know about Saudi Arabia, but in US high schools they often have what is called "independent study" which will count as a course...


----------



## abdulwahid

Arabic Guru said:


> تكون عناوين الكتب لمناهج اللغة العربية في المرحلة الدنيا أو الأساسية مسماة " لغتنا الجميلة" أو "لغتى" لأن الطالب في هذه المرحلة يتعلم شكل الحروف وبعض الكلمات ... إلخ
> في مرحلة أعلى يسمونها " المطالعة والنصوص" لأن الطالب في هذه الفترة يتعلم قراءة النصوص الأدبية وتحليلها كالشعر والنثر، ونصوص من القرآن الكريم والأحاديث الشريفة
> والاستيعاب والتحليل والمناقشة والعصف الذهني من سمات هذه المرحلة



فهي إذا بمعنى تحليل النصوص

Textual analysis?



> *
> That's certainly possible. I don't know about Saudi Arabia, but in US high schools they often have what is called "independent study" which will count as a course...*


*Yes that makes sense, unless it referes to what Arabic Guru was saying

*


----------



## Bakr

abdalhamid said:


> المطالعة = reading


abdalhamid is right!
...in reading and literature textbooks of secondary schools...
...النصوص الأدبية الواردة في كتب المطالعة والأدب بالمرحلة الثانوية...

Google "in cache":  "عرض - University Of Khartoum".


----------



## Arabic Guru

المطالعة تعني القراءة 
ولكن القراءة باستيعاب وفهم
It's like " Comprehension " in English but with deep analysis because Arabic has "Balaagha" علم البلاغة not like English, in some texts I mean in the reading book.


----------



## abdulwahid

So maybe "Reading comprehension"


----------



## Bakr

بالفرنسية هناك lecture et compréhension
ربما بالانجليزية 
Reading and comprehension

والقرار الأخير لك


----------



## Arabic Guru

الكتاب المدرسي أو المبحث المتعلق باللغة العربية يسمى المطالعة In General
And the school book contains Ayaat from the Holy Quran, Ahaadiith Shareefah, Poetry text, short story ... etc
وقد بينت لك الاختلاف في المسميات في المشاركة رقم 8

Reading comprehension for the text only

You can translate المطالعة to "Arabic Language" as another choice

@ abdulwahid look here


----------



## abdulwahid

From the link above:
تبين لنا أن التكامل غير موجود في أي من المناهج التي سبق الاطلاع عليها، ونعني بالتكامل البعد الأفقي في التنظيم، فمثلا التكامل بين مواد اللغة العربية، ففي مادة المطالعة مثلا ً لا مانع أن يتم استعراض بعض موضوعات النحو، أو البلاغة، أو الأدب، حتى يحدث هناك نوعًا من التكامل.

So grammar, balagha and litterature are not the same as مطالعة. and therefore "Arabic language", as suggested earlier, is to inclusive, especially since it's already a subject studied in its own right (اللغة العربية). I think the best choice might be "reading comprehension" 


​


----------



## Arabic Guru

عبد الواحد سيبك من النقد الموجه لمنهاج اللغة العربية في السعودية وانظر لكلمة " المطالعة" بحد ذاتها

وكما قال لك الاخ بكر القرار عائد إليك

تحياتي


----------



## إسكندراني

Reading comprehension is spot on.


----------



## abdulwahid

جزيل الشكر لكل من شارك في المناقشة


----------

